

Languages you speak affect the way you think and behave - kp368
http://ideas.ted.com/2013/02/19/5-examples-of-how-the-languages-we-speak-can-affect-the-way-we-think/

======
finid
And this is supposed to be news.

Isn't that like saying that our culture affects the way we think and behave,
or that water changes state below a certain temperature...

